# Drug test at work



## Bmad95 (Oct 4, 2016)

I live in scotland and work in the construction industry, in the next upcoming months there will be random drug testing. I was told it will be an oral swab test

Does anyone have experience with these tests and know if this test will show steroids (currently running test prop and masteron). And if it will show any pct drugs like nolva and clomid?

Thanks


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

These tests will NOT show steroid use, they would have to test your hormone levels.


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

Had one of these when I started my job, was on test and dbol at the time and nothin showed up, had the swab test on my tongue, neck and forehead all clear


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

You'll be fine, they'd have to test hormone levels as someone else stated and as for pct orals, they wouldn't even be on the test list (if they can even be picked up via the test method). No worries at all.


----------



## Bmad95 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------

